# Do you like any Disney sequels?



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2011)

Now, I, like a lot of people, think that a lot of straight-to-DVD sequels to classic/renaissance Disney films, suck. But do you like any of them, or are any good?

I know I love The Lion King 2: Simba's Pride. One of the few ones that rivals the original. Almost. Not really. But close enough.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 23, 2011)

The first one that comes to mind is Lion King 2. Considering thats the only one I can think of right now, that might be my answer...

Does Disney Pixar count??


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2011)

Rescuer's Down Under


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 24, 2011)

I liked the Aladdin TV series if that counts as a sequel.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 24, 2011)

The sequels to Shrek were good and I would like to see an Incrdibles sequel


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2011)

Shrek isn't Disney...


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 24, 2011)

Ooooo was the incredibles ?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes, it is.


----------



## Jena (Apr 24, 2011)

Lion King 2 is alright. I liked it better as a kid, but it's not unwatchable.

Rescuers 2 I actually liked better than the original. 

Bambi 2, surprisingly, isn't too bad as well. I have to be honest, I always thought the original Bambi was incredibly boring, so I do like that this movie actually has _something_ happening.

And....no, yeah, that's it.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 24, 2011)

Rescuer's Down Under, Lion King 2, and Return of Jafar.


----------



## VioNi (Apr 24, 2011)

I liked Mulan 2. :33


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 24, 2011)

Eh, I think most of them were better off staying as they were. Like Cinderella. It was good in it's own way but things would've been better left at the first.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 24, 2011)

How could I forget Rescuer's Down Under and
Return of Jafar. These were also quite good sequels.


----------



## Sann (Apr 24, 2011)

Loved the Lion King 2 because the music was again wunderful and they did a great job with the storyline^^
Return of Jafar was as great as the first Aladdin Funny, awesome music and a storyline that made sense.

The second Arielle was...well...not bad but not really good either
The music wasn't as stunning as in the first one though.

The second Pocahontas was terrible! Watched it and already during watching it I was like 'what the hell?'


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 24, 2011)

I hate sequels to the Disney Animated Classics, except for Return of Jafar. As for sequels to Disney/Pixar movies and other Disney movies, I don't generally mind them. They actually turn out pretty well.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2011)

I _loved_ the soundtrack to Lion King 2.

The emphasis on African music worked so well, especially in "Not one of Us".


----------



## Adonis (Apr 24, 2011)

*Return of Jafar* was simultaneously good and awful. I don't mean that it switched back-and-forth between quality and suckage; I mean it existed in a quantum state of both.

How desperate do you have to be to have the villain that just got defeated last movie return? Make some new villains! And they didn't even get Jafar's color scheme right. The art quality, especially compared to the first, is pretty Saturday morning cartoon, which makes sense since it's the set-up to the animated series.

In every objective sense, especially compared to the first, the movie's awful. Yet...


----------



## KidTony (Apr 24, 2011)

toy story 2,3.

none of the traditional animated sequels were good. None.


----------



## Saren (Apr 24, 2011)

Aladdin the Return of Jafar! It has always stood out to me. It was just so cool seeing Jafar return with his genie powers.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh yes, all of the Toy Story movies are amazing.

As for Return of Jafar, I liked the fact that they brought Jafar back and showed him as a genie, as well as portraying him as being intelligent enough to find ways around the rules that restricted his powers. And I forgave the animation because it was to introduce the cartoon. And when they did come up with a new villain in King of Thieves, he didn't compare to Jafar at all...

Plus, "You're Only Second Rate" was a great villain song.


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 25, 2011)

The Toy Story franchise. I love every single of them. 

I haven't seen Tron 2 yet ? But if you liked it. There you go.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 25, 2011)

Lion King Simba's pride and Return of Jafar. That being said the movies could have been better if they had the budget of the original.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 25, 2011)

Well since Toy Story is Disney I've gotta give it to that franchise all the way.

Thay were all great!


----------



## ElementX (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't even consider Pixar when talking about Disney. Disney may own the studio but Pixar is really it's own thing.

It's great to see so much love for The Lion King 2. I used to love that movie as a kid, until I started to realize that it didn't compare to the first one. Maybe I'll go back and watch it again one of these days...


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 26, 2011)

TRON : Legacy was quite good, I liked it.


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 26, 2011)

heeeeeh, not really; aladdin wasnt bad.


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 26, 2011)

Only *The Lion King 2* and *Toy Story 2* and *3*.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2011)

Aladdin 2 was okay. As a kid. Now it probably sucks, but it was good then.


----------



## Levithian (Apr 26, 2011)

Disney stuff used to be fun to watch, I grew up with it, but there new stuff sucks. Part two's also seem for the most part badly done.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 28, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> Rescuer's Down Under



Pretty much this.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 29, 2011)

does disney pixar count? because i loved toy story 3, the second not so much, but the 3rd was defiantly amazing.

regular disney movies do not make good sequels, i think like all are direct to DVD. I remember liking Lion King 2 and Lion King 1 1/2 but apart from that the originals are better.


----------



## ElementX (Apr 29, 2011)

Disney makes their sequels expecting them to be direct-to-dvd. They only go to the theaters when they exceed expectations i.e. Peter Pan and The Jungle Book sequels.

This is also what happened with Toy Story 2. Pixar was asked by Disney to make an hour long sequel for video, but when they saw how good it was coming along they asked them to make it a full length film for theaters. 

Check this out, from wikipedia:
"However, many of the creative staff at Pixar were not happy with how the sequel was turning out. John Lasseter, upon returning from European promotion of A Bug's Life, watched the development reels and agreed that it wasn't working. Pixar met with Disney, telling them that the film would have to be redone. Disney, however, disagreed, and noted that Pixar did not have enough time to remake the film before its established release date. Pixar decided that they simply could not allow the film to be released in its existing state, and asked Lasseter to take over the production. Lasseter agreed, and recruited the creative team behind the first film to redevelop the story. Over the course of a weekend, the script was completely rewritten. To meet Disney's deadline, Pixar had to complete the entire film in nine months. Some animators got repetitive strain injuries rushing to complete the film, which taught the Pixar managers to arrange breaks between each project from then on."

That's some serious dedication.


----------



## FearTear (Feb 2, 2012)

Lion King 2

Aladdin and The King of Thieves

Cinderella A Twist in Time

Beauty and The Beast Enchanted Christmas (this one only because of the villain, Forte)

The Little Mermaid 3 Where It All Begins


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 2, 2012)

Kronk's New Groove was tight. 

Really liked King of Thieves and Simba's Pride too.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 2, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I know I love The Lion King 2: Simba's Pride. One of the few ones that rivals the original. Almost. Not really. But close enough.



You have to be kidding if you think that Lion King 2 was almost as good as the original. It's not even close. The movie is tolerable at best.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 2, 2012)

The Rescuers Down Under was better than the first.

I've never seen Simba's Pride though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 2, 2012)

As a kid, I liked Rescuers Down Under and thought Lion King 2 was decent.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2012)

Return to Oz.


----------



## Z (Feb 2, 2012)

Aladdin and the King of Thieves. Almost as good as the original. Return of Jafar can't touch those two in my opinion.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> You have to be kidding if you think that Lion King 2 was almost as good as the original. It's not even close. The movie is tolerable at best.


Do excuse me, that was nostalgia talking. I've since re-watched the movie, and though certain aspects of it are better, the original is indeed undoubtedly superior.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Fun fact; _Rescuers Down Under_ is the only sequel that is considered part of the official line-up of Disney Animated Classics (as far as I know, it was also the first).

And now you know.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2012)

And knowing is half the battle.
**


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 2, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Now, I, like a lot of people, think that a lot of straight-to-DVD sequels to classic/renaissance Disney films, suck. But do you like any of them, or are any good?
> 
> I know I love The Lion King 2: Simba's Pride. *One of the few ones that rivals the original.* Almost. Not really. But close enough.



Yeah, not even close.

And Lion King 1 1/2>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Lion King 2


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Do excuse me, that was nostalgia talking. I've since re-watched the movie, and though certain aspects of it are better, the original is indeed undoubtedly superior.


:|**


----------



## Z (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Narcissus (Feb 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Return to Oz.



Heh, the amusing thing is how many people would be so quick to disagree with you. Nevertheless, it's a great film.

Anyone seen Tangled Ever After?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 3, 2012)

Aladdin 2.
Jungle Book 2(only for Tony Jay's Shere Khan)


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 3, 2012)

Stunna said:


> :|**



>Like I'm going to read the whole thread before posting

C'mon son

And you're way too apologetic.


----------

